# The Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 19, 2015)

```
<div id="attachment_18377" style="width: 441px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/2015-01-19-13.22.201.jpg" rel="attachment wp-att-18377"><img class="wp-image-18377 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/2015-01-19-13.22.201-431x575.jpg" alt="Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L</p></div>
<p>I finally own the Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L lens. It’s a lens I have wanted for a long time, but I had a hard time justifying the investment required to own a lens that is less than perfect. It’s not the sharpest, it doesn’t autofocus all that quickly and Canon no longer services it, yet I still wanted to own one because it’s so unique and produces a wonderful image in the right circumstances.</p>
<p>This lens was introduced in 1989 and has since gone up significantly in value. You can see these lens retail for more than $4000 on the used market.</p>
<p><strong>Description

</strong><em>“An ultra-fast standard lens with the largest aperture for SLR lenses in the world at the time. Two large-diameter ground and polished glass aspherical lens elements (3rd & 8th) provide high-contrast with low-flare image quality even at maximum aperture. Curvature of field is minimized through use of four high-refraction glass elements. Spherical aberration and curvature of field at close focusing distance are minimized by floating mechanism. A ring USM (Ultrasonic Motor) achieves silent, high-speed AF and full-time manual focusing.” <a href="http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/standard/ef_50_10l_usm.html" target="_blank">Read more at the Canon Museum</a></em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p>This is a lens that still gets talked about a lot. Likely because it’s so unique and there’s something about that nice and clean f/1.0 number and the dreamy bokeh it produces. I am going to try and do a review of the lens for fun, but it will require me actually getting good images with it. No brick walls or cats (I don’t have cat)!</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 19, 2015)

The possibility of a review aside, are you going to actually use it, or did you buy it as a collector's item?

No disrespect intended, just curious.


----------



## MEJazz (Jan 19, 2015)

No brick walls? I see brick wall in the very pic you posted here!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 19, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> The possibility of a review aside, are you going to actually use it, or did you buy it as a collector's item?
> 
> No disrespect intended, just curious.



We'll see, if the review goes well, I'll use the lens. If I find I don't like the results, then it'll be a collectors thing.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats, Craig, for that purchase.
I hope you'll enjoy it, take some wonderfull pictures with it and also share them with us 

Have fun.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Joe M (Jan 19, 2015)

It sure is a beautiful lens to behold and be held. I've only had the luck of doing the former. F1.0 sure is something special. Enjoy. I look forward to seeing some pics, at F1.0.


----------



## TAF (Jan 19, 2015)

You need to get a cat...they're the only subject worthy of such a lens.

I wonder if Sigma is planning a 0.95 (or maybe a 0.75 to be the fastest ever) just to stake the claim?


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the review. Feel free to be plentiful with your test shots <3


----------



## vscd (Jan 19, 2015)

Canon should build it again. With IS


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 19, 2015)

vscd said:


> Canon should build it again. With IS


And sell it for only $ 8,000?


----------



## crazyklaus (Jan 19, 2015)

TAF said:


> I wonder if Sigma is planning a 0.95 (or maybe a 0.75 to be the fastest ever) just to stake the claim?


Wouldn't make much sense with current sensors not being able to properly use light from extreme angles.
Anything much wider than f/1.4 isn't really worth the manufacturing and designing effort, it appears.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2015)

There was a person locally who had one for sale, supposedly used once and stored in the original box. He wanted $5,000 which was over priced.


----------



## zim (Jan 19, 2015)

Makes that 1Dx look small!

Congrats


----------



## m (Jan 19, 2015)

And you attached it to a new small rebel with an X ... wait ... what?


----------



## tomaszstolz (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm jealous! Great lens. Congratulations and I look forward to the review.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 19, 2015)

There's something missing. I've read it twice now and still can't see the bit that says "like and share to be in the draw to win". 

Congrats on the lens!


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think I have much need for one, but I'd still like one too


----------



## Camerajah (Jan 19, 2015)

What a great looking beast,makes me want to go buy the 1.2 little brother,congrats.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 19, 2015)

Very Nice 1.0, the price of 5,000 is a small price since everyone is on fire for the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 Planar T and even if canon does bring this beauty back im sure people will buy it again. Im not into the Zeiss glass and I did saw the color fringing on that lens but anyway this is a canon forum.


----------



## pwp (Jan 19, 2015)

Who hasn't got a soft spot for a crazy bright 50mm lens? The f/1.0 is one of the all-time classics. 

It happens that today I have an opportunity to get my hands on a Carl Zeiss Planar F1.4 50mm ZE lens (build 2009). I see that they're a fairly modest ~$800 new. Better off with a used EF f/1.2 or a Sigma Art 50 f/1.4?

-pw


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Jan 20, 2015)

To each their own. No Critical Response from me. BUT...  For Four Grand my lens will read Zeiss. 55mm 1.4. Ok...back to normal.


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice collection.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats Craig


----------



## Tanispyre (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations! I hope to see some comparisons between it and the 1.2 soon!


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats, Craig!
We accept just about any shots taken with that 50/1.0L. A cat under a brick wall, or inside one would also work. 
Enjoy it, either on a body or on the shelf.


----------



## agierke (Jan 20, 2015)

grats!


----------



## gsealy (Jan 20, 2015)

mskrystalmeth said:


> To each their own. No Critical Response from me. BUT...  For Four Grand my lens will read Zeiss. 55mm 1.4. Ok...back to normal.



Personally I have been thinking a lot about the 85mm OTUS model. But I know what you mean. Those two lens have basically ruined me now.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Jan 20, 2015)

FWIW department, here is a review by our friend Ken Rockwell of the 50/1.0:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/50mm-f1.htm

... and I echo several other sentiments out there: I am SOOOOO jealous!


----------



## m8547 (Jan 20, 2015)

Attach an EOS M to it!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd love to see them try to make an f/1 50mm again. I'll settle for an improved f/1.2 that is sharp stopped down... come on Canon 50mm f/1.2L II (PS: I know not to expect it any time soon).


----------



## aswald (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow...that's a rare acquisition! Congrats!

Looking forward to read the review.


----------



## l_d_allan (Jan 20, 2015)

dilbert said:


> mmm, a lens that when used open wide means you either get a person's nose, eyes or ears in focus.



Am I the only one who would perhaps re-write that quote to something like:
either get the left eye or the right eye in focus ... maybe?

Me the practical one on a budget with no soul and/or nostalgia? And at the threshold of WOW (wrath of wife :  )

If both the f1.0 and my EF 35mm f2 IS were $500, and they both depreciated to $0 that day (no resale issues), I'm confident this 63 yo geezer would get more keepers with the 35mm. But I'm not into extreme shallow DOF. YWWV.

Reality (for me)? With a lot of practice, I might get 10 captures ... perhaps out of 1000+ ... that were different than anything else I'd ever taken, but then I'd perhaps lose interest after the novelty had worn off. Or not?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats Craig!
Just post some nice pictures at f/1.0.


----------



## lopicma (Jan 20, 2015)

Somehow, I get the feeling this product was created just to see if it could be done.


----------



## candyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ....... I am going to try and do a review of the lens for fun, but it will require me actually getting good images with it. No brick walls or cats (I don’t have cat)!



No cat photos? Don will be disappointed ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 20, 2015)

Both men and women have a hankering to own certain things that for some reason draw them in like a magnet.
For women, it might be jewellery, expensive - almost unwearable shoes, perfume, flash kitchens - when they can't cook, the list is endless.
For men, it could be a certain old car, a watch and for you Craig, it's this rare and amazing lens.
Good on you Craig!

What are you going to chase next?
Once the joy of the chase and capture are over for one item, another always appears on the horizon...........


----------



## sanj (Jan 20, 2015)

Would be great if you post side by side with 1.2 lens and let us try to see if we can identify the lens! Congrats...


----------



## zlatko (Jan 20, 2015)

It should be a fine useable lens as long as the AF motor lasts. Check out how Jessica Claire used her 50mm 1.0:
http://www.jessicaclaire.net/blog/7345/Wedding-with-DJ-Brittany-and-Rod


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 20, 2015)

TAF said:


> ... or maybe a 0.75 to be the fastest ever...


Fastest ever lens was the Zeiss Super-Q-Gigantar 40mm f/0.33:
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/06/carl-zeiss-super-q-gigantar-40mm-f0-33-the-fastest-lens-ever-made/

But that was just a marketing gag.

So regularely Zeiss made sone with f/0.7, also mentioned in the article above. 
Enjoy reading.


----------



## Perio (Jan 20, 2015)

I was very interested in getting lens a couple of years ago. But inability to find replacement parts for this lens even from Canon and not impressive optical properties were deal-breakers for me. But nevertheless, congratulations! Please post some pictures and maybe me or some other CR readers will be more convinced of getting it


----------



## vscd (Jan 20, 2015)

> Am I the only one who would perhaps re-write that quote to something like:
> either get the left eye or the right eye in focus ... maybe?



You miss the point. If you want to shoot portraits in a distance of 2 metres you're right. But to isolate a tree in 20 metres, this is the way to go. I always hear the same "too small DOF" claims everytime... it's just a matter of your usage. The problem of this 50L f1 is the soft rendering wide open.


----------



## lesliekaki (Jan 20, 2015)

congrats on owning the legendary lens !~ 

a lot of ppl in hong kong and taiwan owned the lens as well. They have pointed out the inaccuracy of the lens due to internal mapping of circuits. there is a guy in taiwan which helps to make it sharper. here is the link (in Chinese):

http://www.ldsclub.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=44263

hope you find it enjoyable reading it through google translate ~


----------



## tat3406 (Jan 20, 2015)

lesliekaki said:


> congrats on owning the legendary lens !~
> 
> a lot of ppl in hong kong and taiwan owned the lens as well. They have pointed out the inaccuracy of the lens due to internal mapping of circuits. there is a guy in taiwan which helps to make it sharper. here is the link (in Chinese):
> 
> ...



Very brave modify. But I think he only make the lens focus correctly. 
I think he can change job to calibrate lens with his skill and make a lot money.


----------



## 300D (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations on your acquisition. 
Perhaps you should take a picture of a cat ‘on’ a brick wall, but with just one claw in focus.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 20, 2015)

zlatko said:


> It should be a fine useable lens as long as the AF motor lasts. Check out how Jessica Claire used her 50mm 1.0:
> http://www.jessicaclaire.net/blog/7345/Wedding-with-DJ-Brittany-and-Rod



One of the images indicates 1/12000...

I wonder what she is using. Film camera or a 1D. Typo?


----------



## Kos (Jan 20, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > It should be a fine useable lens as long as the AF motor lasts. Check out how Jessica Claire used her 50mm 1.0:
> ...


I wonder too. It is more amazing 1D has no 50ISO.


----------



## SPL (Jan 20, 2015)

She’s gorgeous Craig! Congratulations! Can’t wait to see your images and read you review…have fun!


----------



## Kos (Jan 20, 2015)

m8547 said:


> Attach an EOS M to it!


no problem!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 20, 2015)

I had one of these way back when they annouced the system a friend getting me the lens who lives in Japan. The reality was I never really used it enough to justify the price and it was heavy. That said it did produce great photographs albeit then it was still film. 
The other lens I purchased was the EF 28mm f2.8 now that lens I still have and it still produces great results and you can carry it all day without feeling like a tonne.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> No brick walls or cats (I don’t have cat)



I wonder if the people over at Lensrentals.com will rent you a cat for the purposes of testing and reviewing this lens?


----------



## vscd (Jan 20, 2015)

Kos said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



The 1D has an ISO50 ("L"), even the 5D Series has. To the 1/12000of a second... the first 1D even had 1/16000, so I guess it was the first Digital Pro 1.


----------



## Kos (Jan 20, 2015)

vscd said:


> The 1D has an ISO50 ("L"), even the 5D Series has. To the 1/12000of a second... the first 1D even had 1/16000, so I guess it was the first Digital Pro 1.


You are wrong.
ISO speed range	Equivalent to ISO 200-1600 (in 1/3-stop increments),
ISO speed can be expanded to ISO 100 and 3200.
Please, refer to http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/dslr/data/1995-2004/2001_eos-1d.html?lang=us&categ=crn&page=1995-2004&p=2


----------



## tcphoto (Jan 20, 2015)

I love my 50L, have no desire for an F1.0 but can appreciate it. Imagine how shallow the DOF is wide open, it must be like a Ferrari on the open Autobahn. Can we see a comparison of the L's at 1.2 and then stopped down a little? Preferably a image of an attractive woman not a cat.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 20, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> That said it did produce great photographs albeit then it was still film.



Easily the worst L-lens ever made. And the shortest production run of any Canon L-lens.

One of my friends also got it in the film days. So very frustrating to get good pictures wide open. And this at a time when you paid real money for every click in Europe for good film + decent sized prints. 

Good the OP knows what he has bought into. For a collector its a unique lens from Canon even if others have produced even wider lenses (50mm f/0.95 for SONY and also the f/0.95 Leica Noctilux). I have no idea of how these compare today if shot on a SONY rig. The Leica may have been with a Canon mount?).

That said I have seen a few people use the 50L f/1.0 for digital b/w night shots with what seemed to be excellent results - at least I was impressed compared to what I expected. Maybe this is the best way to use its unique character.

For those with the lust of super-wide the 50L f/1.2 - a lens with its own quirks - makes for far better pictures.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 20, 2015)

Before the EF 50mm f1.0 I had the FD 55mm f1.2 I believe the first Canon lens with an Asperical front element. In its day this was also a coverted lens but it was inferior to the EF 50mm f1.0 but not as heavy from memory. 

These are noteworthy fast lenses http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/08/06/14-super-fast-aperture-lenses-worthy-of-note/#.VL6fHyusX74

Stanley Kubrick used the Canon 50mm f.95 on "Barry Lyndon" for the many candle shots but it was an awful lens as well as the Zeiss 50mm f.7. Stanley used to play with many adapted stills lenses as did others at that time like Lester Bookbinder.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 20, 2015)

Forgot to add at a similar period (80s) Canon had the K35 motion picture lenses 18mm T1.5, 24mm T1.5, 32mm T1.4, 55mm T1.4 and 85mm T1.4. 

The 55mm T1.4 I remember actually being faster than its T stop.


----------



## marcel (Jan 20, 2015)

I tried it in a photography fair in Milan in 2005 for the second time.
Then had a eos 300d.
I did some tests at maximum aperture. See by yourself!
Amazing !!!!
The first time was in a meeting in 1989 with the CPS in Barcelona, an engineer told me that he had been designed especially thinking at basketball games. Thus the photographer could use the ambient light without the flash, and the angle of the lens capture all the action of a player making a basket.
Then I decided it was more versatile the 28 80 EF EF 2.8-4L and the 80 200 2.8L zooms. Almost at the same price ...


----------



## sdsr (Jan 20, 2015)

vscd said:


> > Am I the only one who would perhaps re-write that quote to something like:
> > either get the left eye or the right eye in focus ... maybe?
> 
> 
> ...



And that's only a problem if you need/want sharpness at all times and see the quirks of such lenses as flaws rather than characteristics that can be put to worthwhile artistic effect. I've recently been enjoying using some old 55mm mf 1.2 lenses (Canon, Minolta & Revuenon), all of which would likely be dismissed out of hand by some here at 1.2. At $4000 or so the Canon f1 is a bit pricey (to put it mildly) for my likely use, but the $800 f0.95 Mitakon-for-Sony seems more than a little interesting. Anyway, let me add to the congratulations - looking forward to more interesting photos than Rockwell provides....


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 21, 2015)

I use to check out this link back before I got my 50mm 1.2 its pretty cool. http://www.wlcastleman.com/equip/reviews/50mm/index.htm comparison


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 21, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Fastest ever lens was the Zeiss Super-Q-Gigantar 40mm f/0.33:
> http://petapixel.com/2013/08/06/carl-zeiss-super-q-gigantar-40mm-f0-33-the-fastest-lens-ever-made/
> 
> But that was just a marketing gag.
> ...



From the article: "...and photographers became fixated on the speed of lenses on paper rather than their performance in real world situations."
Amazing how different photographers were back then...


----------



## spacetimeroger (Jan 21, 2015)

The 50mm f/1.0 L is actually surprisingly sharp. I've used it a few times, including for this press shot of Ruby Rose Fox in this article that ran last weekend in the Boston Globe. Another shot with the same lens ran in print (two shots used in the print version of the story).

http://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/music/2015/01/10/listen-ones-watch/WDpp6tPpSmiDf0sKiDeXSN/story.html







Note the insanely shallow depth of field! It's really too shallow, in my opinion, but I had the lens on hand since I'd rented it for a shoot the week before and we decided to do an impromptu photo shoot with it.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2015)

I rather like my AIS Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 at 1.2 (used on a 6D via adapter). The aberrations wide open can be part of a unique look. No, it isn't Otus or even Sigma Art sharp at f/1.2, but it will do for some things.


----------



## zlatko (Jan 22, 2015)

Kos said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



The shutter speed is likely a typo. She likely used the 5D or 5DII, both of which have ISO50. Beautiful photos.


----------



## Kos (Jan 22, 2015)

zlatko said:


> The shutter speed is likely a typo. She likely used the 5D or 5DII, both of which have ISO50.


It seems like this


----------



## Andyx01 (Jan 22, 2015)

gsealy said:


> mskrystalmeth said:
> 
> 
> > To each their own. No Critical Response from me. BUT...  For Four Grand my lens will read Zeiss. 55mm 1.4. Ok...back to normal.
> ...



OTUS - lol, that lens has so fricking much vignetting you might as well shoot it through perforated black construction paper. I couldn't beleive how bad it is. Sort of defeats the point of a 'fast' lens when only the center gets any of the light. Meh...


----------



## vscd (Jan 25, 2015)

> OTUS - lol, that lens has so fricking much vignetting you might as well shoot it through perforated black construction paper. I couldn't beleive how bad it is. Sort of defeats the point of a 'fast' lens when only the center gets any of the light. Meh...



Vignetting is nothing to be concerned about nowadays. At least 2-3 stops should be correctable in post. If you shoot film it's correct, but nevertheless, I like vignetting for portraits. And the 85mm OTUS *is* for portraits


----------



## spy-glass (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm new here and from Belgium.

This 50mm puts Canon on the map!

I own this optical beauty and only can say if this lens is SOFT, the OPTICAL CENTERING is off!

Optical alignment can be checked wit a collimator. The chromatic abberation must be evenly purple or green.

This lens is incredibly sharp, ONLY when the optical alignment is right.

This alignment can be done by just unscrew the rear lens mount (contains the rear lens element).
Now you have acces to the 3 screws that holds elements G9 & 10. If these 2 elements are disturbed the lens is soft! Piece of cake to correct if you have some optical knowledge! Centering and testing takes only about an hour of work.

*The problem about this... CPS Netherlands don't want align this lens because it's out of production and rare. Thumbs down CPS! :'( It's a real shame!
*

I did the adjustment by myself with great succes!

Here some examples:
















Or my Flickr stream for newer f/1.0's coming... 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Regards

Bob


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 2, 2015)

I know she's pregnant... but hot damn.



spy-glass said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new here and from Belgium.
> 
> ...


----------



## IsaacImage (Feb 2, 2015)

spy-glass said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new here and from Belgium.
> 
> ...



Great job Bob !
And Amazing work on your Flickr channel !


----------

